# A risk



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Well its a risk but i have managed to save 1k and got myself a plane ticket to Milan and then onto Catania. Well I am booked to do a 3 month work-away in a hostel to learn the language and it will give me spending money which i hope to supplement by working in a bar or teaching english for a few hours a day. Anyone got any advice to offer? (I am 29 with 11 years bar experience).


----------

